# HTC Desire speed up yay!



## ChrisC (Aug 30, 2012)

*Just wiped a load of shitty apps from my HTC Desire. Blimey it's nippy and quick, almost like having a new phone again.  Still can't wait for an upgrade. Although the HTC Desire has done me proud, I can't deny that.*


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 30, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> *Just wiped a load of shitty apps from my HTC Desire. Blimey it's nippy and quick, almost like having a new phone again.  Still can't wait for an upgrade. Although the HTC Desire has done me proud, I can't deny that.*


I'm still using mine. Its over two and as half years old, I think.
its starting to suffer a bit now though. I will give it one more wipe, then the next timer of faulters, I will get a new phone.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 31, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I'm still using mine. Its over two and as half years old, I think.
> its starting to suffer a bit now though. I will give it one more wipe, then the next timer of faulters, I will get a new phone.


 
It's such a shame the internal memory sucks on the HTC Desire. Give it 8GB or even 16GB internal and it could have been even greater than it is. Still moving forwards, roll on my upgrade.


----------



## freshnero (Aug 31, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> It's such a shame the internal memory sucks on the HTC Desire. Give it 8GB or even 16GB internal and it could have been even greater than it is. Still moving forwards, roll on my upgrade.


 
Have the Galaxy s2 now.But my Desire's only weakness was its internal memory.


----------



## Chz (Sep 1, 2012)

Our teenager is using my old one. With the Dalvik cache moved over to SD and running Cyanogen, it's quick and has a decent amount of storage.


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 3, 2012)

Chz said:


> Our teenager is using my old one. With the Dalvik cache moved over to SD and running Cyanogen, it's quick and has a decent amount of storage.


 
Yes so am I. Although the latest one is as buggy as hell. I'm using CyanogenMod 7.1.0 very very stable.


----------



## freshnero (Sep 3, 2012)

CyanogenMod is nice but i love the HTC skin they use


----------

